# hello



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello all,
I have just joined this site again after a long break from visiting due to pc problems so I thought Id come and say hello.
My husband and i are having fertility treatment at the moment. Its our second try and im in the horrid TWW now. fingers crossed, and everything else!
Just want to say good luck to everybody!

*Update(4th September 2005)*
I have just stumbled upon this message which I wrote during the 2ww of my 2nd Natural Cycle Insemination which is over a year ago now. 
I thought it would be nice to update on my progress.

I have now had 2 NCI's, 3 medicated IUI's and one cycle of IVF which have all been negative.
I find it hard to go along this road of failing to conceive but each cycle brings us closer, revealing something which may help on the next cycle so I will not give up hope just yet.

To anyone just beginning or loosing faith in fertility treatment, keep going is all I can say. One day it will be our turn and all of the hard work and pain will be worth it.
Good Luck to you all


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Lilly

Just wanted to say a warm welcome to fertility friends

I know u say u have been a member here before but i am relatively new so probably dont know

Wanted to wish you well for ur test date.

Have u joined the 2ww thread, the ladies there will be able to help u 

lots of love and luck


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi lilly 
welcome to ff and goodluck with treatment 

love always lilly xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Thank you for making me feel welcome.
I have not as yet joined on to the 2ww thread but i will be having a look soon.
Im glad to be back here, though i did not post a lot last time i found it a great place to find info and chat with others in the same situations.


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Lilly

Just wanted to welcome you back to FF! and wish you lots of luck in the 2ww.

Laine x


----------



## Joani (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi lilly, best of luck with your two week wait let us know when it is ,welcome to the site, its really great, i have found it real help and a kind of friend and i hope you do to. 
hinking of you,
lots of love joani xxx


----------

